# Donate flies to a great cause!



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I have a service project in the works, in association with UWC, to take a group of kids and teach them how to fly fish. We will be selecting 10 kids from a local organization (probably BB/BS) and setting them up with basic fishing gear. More info to follow, but we are looking for donations. We will eventually need: fly fishing combos, fly boxes, flies, and $$ to pay for licenses, lunch, and whatever. The event will take place during mid-late April.

For now, I'm looking for you guys to tie up some flies for us. I'd like at least 5 dozen flies (1/2 dozen per kid). We will be fishing Willow pond and throwing chironomids, so that's our first priority. Feel free to donate other common flies that they could use though, such as prince nymphs, hares ears, pheasant tails, sow bugs, etc. I'd like to keep it simple with wet flies only. 

Our most needed flies for the event will be chironomid pupae in sizes 12-16. Olive or black would match the naturals best but any dark colors should work. I'm tying up a dozen myself, so we still need at least 4 dozen.

Flies can be mailed to me or delivered to any UWC Board member.

El Matador
5911 Jonquil Drive
Taylorsville, UT 84129

Please respond to this thread if you can contribute. Thanks UWN!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

When will you be holding the event?
I have enough rods for all the kids to use for the one day event.
They are 8 1/2" 5 wt rods.
Let me know if you would like to borrow them.
I'll also tie up a dozen flies for you.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

The tentative date is April 21. I'm trying to raise enough money to send each kid home with his own fly rod, but time will tell if we can reach that goal. If not we'll need to borrow some rods so I'll keep your name on the list. Thanks a lot for the offer and for the flies 8)


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

I've got a few lower end cheap rods with reels and line that you can have to give to the youngsters. I think they're all 9' 5wt. They're used but still have some life left in them. PM me with your shipping address and I'll send them out this week. I'll also donate a dozen flies but I really only know how to tie dries. Let me know if you're interested in either and I'll get them to you. Also, when is the event?? I think it would be interesting to help out so if you need another set of hands, let me know.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Doody, the rods would be greatly appreciated! And of course you're welcome to come to the event. We will be needing mentors to watch the kids, help set up rods, etc. I have tentatively scheduled this for April 21, but it may end up being the 28th. We have stuff going on with turkey hunts so we have to work around that. I will get a date nailed down this week. 

Any flies you can donate would be appreciated. Chironomids are super easy to tie (plenty of tutorials on the web) and that's what we'll be using at the event for the most part. But I want to send each kid home with a few flies, so if you'd like to donate dries that would be fine too. My address is posted above if you'd like to ship anything, or I could arrange to pick it up.

Thanks!


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Here is a simple pattern that I catch a ton of fish on. This one is a size 14 tied with olive thread, black wire, a bit of dubbing and a tuft of antron or poly yarn. The thread body can be olive, black, brown or gray. And the rib can be about any color as well, though I normally use red, black or gold. 








Bead heads work well too. You can make an "ice cream cone" with just a bead, thread and wire.

We need some flies to use at the event (chironomids), and a few for the kids to take home. Honestly I'm sure they will love any flies they are given, so feel free to donate whatever you want. Happy tying.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

How are you doing as far as donated flies and rods are going?
I have a dozen midges ready to send. I may add another dozen flies to, if I get the vice back out.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

So far what you see in this thread is all there is. I haven't received anything yet but I trust the promised donations will come. I will nail down the rest of the details this week, and I think that will help a lot. I've got a dozen flies tied up already. Thanks to those who've offered to help. Also, I'm thinking I will drop the number down to 8 kids due to the size of the pond. If things go well this year maybe we can fit a few more kids in next year.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

If you ever want to hold one at Syracuse/Jensen Pond, I'd be happy to help. That pond is large enough for 10 or more kids and coaches and still have plenty of room for everyone else that might be fishing there.
The Fall would be a great time because the Cormorants will be gone and the pond will be full of hungry trout.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

I'll get some tied up in a couple of days and get them on the way. I'd be glad to help at the event but my some comes home the middle of April from a 2 year hiatus from fishing and will want to get out about them. Good luck with the event and, if you do another, let me know. I've got a buzzer pattern I really like and I'll send a few of them along also.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks Grandpa D and gunplay. I have a good feeling about this event and I'm sure we'll be doing it again.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

I tied up a dozen today and will get them in the mail ASAP. Let me know if you need more.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I just finished mine. I will be sending 2 dozen flies.


----------



## Tyf1y (Mar 1, 2012)

That is great. We did a similar program last summer and the kids and adult volunteers had a great time. We did ours with the Village Project which is a mentoring program sponsored by third district juvenile court. Good Luck you will have a ball!


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I got some flies today in the mail! Thanks so much to Grandpa D, Gunplay, and TOgden for some great looking bugs. Counting my own contributions, we now have 4 dozen chironomids and another 2 1/2 dozen assorted stillwater flies. I have been promised a few more as well. Your donations are greatly appreciated!


----------



## bigred (Mar 5, 2012)

What are you still looking for?


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

We have enough flies for the event, but if anyone still wants to donate a few more I'm sure the kids would love to have extras. We are now looking for fly boxes, fly rod combos, and maybe some tippet or indicators. Cash donations through UWC would be very helpful as well. I have 8 kids lined up to come and I want to set them up the best I can for fishing on their own. Thanks for all the interest


----------



## bigred (Mar 5, 2012)

I have my first rod and reel I'd be willing to donate. It's a scientific anglers Walmart special, had lots of use, but it still functions. Should I send it?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I live in Murray and am happy to come pick up any flies (or other gear or $) that people are willing to donate to the event.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

bigred said:


> I have my first rod and reel I'd be willing to donate. It's a scientific anglers Walmart special, had lots of use, but it still functions. Should I send it?


If it's in reasonable condition I'd say send it in. If we can get 8 used combos I think it would be perfect - that way nobody would feel bad about not getting a new rod. I have one I can donate as well. Thanks bigred, and thanks to Bax for offering to collect donations!


----------



## bigred (Mar 5, 2012)

OK, I'll be in SLC on sat. the 16th if someone is willing to meet me to pick it up.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Im happy to meet up with you. I am generally floating around the Ft Union area all day, but can meet you elsewhere if needed.

Shoot me a Pm and we can figure out what works best around your schedule


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

UWC will have a booth at the Sportsmen's Expo, donations can be dropped off there if its convenient.


----------



## bigred (Mar 5, 2012)

I could stop by the expo, give me a chance to drool at hunts that cost nearly a years wages. Depressing as it is I still do it.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Sounds good bigred, I'll be there Saturday myself. Someone will be there every day to take donations and give out info about UWC - it's booth #563, right near the north end of the casting pond.


----------

